# Crash on reboot. (Solved! Thanks)

## DaveDay

I am setting up an HP 8120n (Intel quad) as a Media Center PC running MythTV.

To get started and learn a little about Myth I installed Mythbuntu to get my feet wet.

Now I have Gentoo/Mythbuntu up and running pretty well.

But the box crashes on reboot just after the message "Remounting file systems read only."

The next observable thing that happens is the keyboard LEDs flash and then the system crashes.

I suspect it is not hardware because Mythbuntu handled reboots gracefully.  More likely, I have not

emerged something or I need to tweak the kernel config....

But what???

Any help appreciated.

DaveLast edited by DaveDay on Sat Feb 27, 2010 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NathanZachary

So the system doesn't actually shut down completely, or are you getting errors upon restart?

----------

## DaveDay

The crash is during the shutdown portion of the reboot, just after "Remounting drives readonly" and the flashing of the keyboard.  

There is a kernel dump to the console, and I have to unplug the machine and plug it back in to continue with the reboot.

Thanks for you interest.

Dave

----------

## NathanZachary

Do you get this same problem when you do a system halt instead of a reboot?  Do you get any errors during the boot process, or only during shutdown?  The flashing of the keyboard LEDs usually indicates a kernel panic.  Did you manually configure your kernel or use genkernel?

----------

## DaveDay

I'll try a system halt tonight after the family has gone to bed.  Right now they are watching the Olympics on MythTV.

I get no errors on boot up.  I used genkernel.  The system has behaved this way since even the install CD reboot, though.

Thanks for your help.

Dave

----------

## NathanZachary

Sounds like there could be a problem with ACPI.  Next chance you get, please post the output of both lspci and lspci -n.

----------

## DaveDay

Thanks for your help.

lspci -n:

00:00.0 0600: 8086:29a0 (rev 02)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:29a1 (rev 02)

00:19.0 0200: 8086:104b (rev 02)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev f2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2812 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2821 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:283e (rev 02)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0641 (rev a1)

02:00.0 0400: 14f1:5b7a

02:01.0 0c00: 11c1:5811 (rev 70)

02:04.0 0401: 1274:5880 (rev 02)

lspci :

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DC Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HH (ICH8DH) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HR/HO/HH (ICH8R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23418 Single-Chip MPEG-2 Encoder with Integrated Analog Video/Broadcast Audio Decoder

02:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW322/323 (rev 70)

02:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880B [AudioPCI] (rev 02)

----------

## NathanZachary

Just to see if ACPI is indeed the problem, please open up your grub.conf and append the following line to it as a kernel parameter:

```

acpi=off

```

So, your grub.conf will have something similar to this:

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.30 (r8)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3 acpi=off

```

Now when you go to shutdown or reboot, let me know if your keyboard still blinks.  Please note that the system might not actually turn off; I just want to know if you're still getting that blinking which indicates a kernel panic.

----------

## DaveDay

OK - progress!

I did what you said and the system didn't crash, but the "Shutting down LVM" message hung for several minutes before finally allowing the system to reboot.

I had emerged LVM2 when I originally started with Myth on Gentoo about a month ago because the Gentoo/Myth tutorial said to.  But as I got more comfortable with Myth I paid less attention to that specific tutorial because it is for MythTV 0.21 and before and I am using 0.22 to gain easy access to VDPAU.

So in the end I never did anything with LVM.  

After trying the ACPI=off, I looked in /etc/init.d and saw there is an lvm in there so I started it, thinking that maybe the problem was that it needed to be up, if it is on the machine.  I got a message that LVM2 is only for Baselayout 2 and that I have Baselayout 1.12 so it was pretty clear there was a problem there so I just unmerged it, removed the ACPI=off and rebooted.  

The system reboots gracefully now.

Thanks so much for your help and concern.

Dave Day

----------

## NathanZachary

You're very welcome, and thank you for posting the solution here so that others might readily see it.  Please let us know if you have any further questions, comments, or concerns.  :Smile: 

----------

